# Operating Systems > Windows Create a Password Reset Disk

## sarathi trichy

If youre running windows xp professional as a local user in a workgroup environment, you can create a password reset disk to log onto your computer when you forget your password. To create the disk:
 1.click start, click control panel, and then click user accounts.
 2.click your account name. 
3.under related tasks, click prevent a forgotten password.
4.follow the directions in the forgotten password wizard to create a password reset disk. 5.store the disk in a secure location, because anyone using it can access your local user account.

----------


## djs7sbrothers

Great Info...........

----------

